# Broken leg?



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

On Monday Honey was off lead on the beach. An English Bull Terrier ran up to her and she ran away and shrieked like she usually does. But instead of the dog sniffing her and being gentle it ran after her and leapt on her and pinned her to the ground. She cried and yelped but it wouldn't get off and my mum managed to pull it off her. She passed Honey to me who was hysterical and soaked and covered in sand.
I don't blame the owners but I don't understand why it wouldn't get off her when she was making so much noise?
Anyway yesterday she still wouldn't put her front left leg down and she was so sad and shaking and wouldn't eat or drink so I took her to the vets and he couldn't feel any obvious breaks but when he pressed the top of the bone at the top of her leg she yelped and cried. So she is on painkillers for 5 days to see if she will need xrays.
She cried all the rest of the day and night but she is a bit happier this morning though she still can't use the leg at all, and she had her food and some water although she only ate most of they dry food then fell over so I handfed the rest because she really wanted the food.

But has anyone had experience with any of this, and who lets their dogs off lead? I'm not sure I could let Honey off lead now I'm so worried because there are a lot of big dogs about.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG! poor baby. I hope you feel better soon Princess! Puppy pats from Quigley!


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm just glad Honey isn't too tiny though because this could have ended worse for her - the dog was very stocky and heavy


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

aw how awful for you! i hope it isnt anything serious! 

The same thing happened to my first ever cavalier, Megan, when she was about 1 year old. A german shepherd jumped on her on the beach and it lead to her having arthritis & bad joints for the rest of her life


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

It does make me worried, I think she will have to stay on the flexi unless there are no other dogs around that I don't know, although the trouble is Patch will be off lead and she likes to follow him (even though he doesn't register her presence at all lol)


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

pinkprincess said:


> It does make me worried, I think she will have to stay on the flexi unless there are no other dogs around that I don't know, although the trouble is Patch will be off lead and she likes to follow him (even though he doesn't register her presence at all lol)


Yeah,i think keeping her on a flexi is best for a little while. i had to keep megan on a flexi from then on because she was really scared of other dogs and would bolt in the other direction if one came near. I wish people would learn to control their dogs properly. Its not fair to people who can control their dogs and want to keep their dogs safe!


----------



## Chandoll (May 31, 2010)

Aww bless her... What an awful thing to happen to her!! People shouldn't let their dogs off their leads if they have no control over them... My Scottie dig bonnie was attacked in the park a few weeks ago the dog was off it's lead but my bonnie was on her lead it bit her so hard it left a little hole on her back!!
Anyway I really hope honey feels better soon!!!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Ohh poor little Honey , hope her leg is ok ... xxxx 

( I tend to leave my dogs on Flexi's most of the time because of people with out of control dogs  unless I'm am 100% sure there are no 'out of control ' dogs around )


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

That is awful...

The reason the dog probably didnt let go is because they saw her as prey.. I would blame the owner.. sorry but they need to control there dogs.. your mum should not have had to pull the dog off the owner should have been there!! Im furious they didn't do it!! 

English bull terriers have locking jaws too which can cause a hell of a lot of damage if they lock and a dog is attached to it!! it makes me shudder!! Did you get the owners details i'd be giving them the vets bill!!

Poor Poor Honey.. If she's not using it i wouldn't want to wait a few days.. i want an x ray because if she does start using it and it is broken she could do herself some more damage!!

Daisy is off lead.. in the parks.. unless i go to one park which has a pond as i don't trust her.. i know most the dogs but those im wary of the lead pops back on or she'll get scooped up.. i'm always aroudn her too if she's with another dog then i make sure im near and the owner is too!

The only thing i would say about a flexi lead is still pls be extra cautious as they are still not in scooping up distance.. 

REally sorry this happebed i hope both of you are okay (you must be mortified) but if you got the owners details or could track them i'd be having words...


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I don't have the owner's details.
But I think it can't be broken because now she is using it but I'm trying to keep her quiet. I'm not sure that she would be putting any weight on it if it was broken even with painkillers would she? Or should I take her back tomorrow?
I've never experienced this with Patch so I don't know...

Is a flexi the only option? And I have a carrier coming any day now http://www.petzcrazee.com/acatalog/copy_of_Pinkaholic_Bali_Carrier_-_Pink.html


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Carrier is cute.

I'd use a flexi but i would keep it short for a while especially whilst she's hurt. Is she limping when she walks??? I think im a bit of a worry wort but she obviously really hurt it so id wanna know whats going on..


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Well this afternoon she is limping but she is sort of using the leg rather than holding it up in the air, but she was crying at lunchtime and she cried when I touched the top of the bone. I haven't let her do anything but carry her out to the garden for wees though.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'd take her back and get an x Ray it could be a fracture I would have thought your vet would x Ray anyway?? Are you insured I would get insured ifbi was you x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

you could use the carrier but she wont be getting any exercise, so i would think a flexi is better

btw i love that carrier, its really cute


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah I will use the flexi then, the one she's got is the mini one so it's not that long anyway, but I won't be taking her anywhere before I get the carrier since I usually walk her with Patch and he walks much further. Sorry I didn't mean carrier instead of walk lol I wasn't very clear I just meant then if I need to get her out of the way safely.

Honey is in her pen outside at the mo but her brain wants her to run around and I won't let her so she has a treat ball to play with currently, but she had her painkiller at lunch which perked her up so she's bored now lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

We know boredom in this house daisy was spayed yesterday and she wants out already


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

Lol and I got that to come in three weeks as well!


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

poor honey hope her leg is better soon and she is ok  
I agree people with dogs that they cant control shouldnt be off the lead! I used to have my little chi x yorkie off the lead only when I knew when there wasnt anyone else around but usually on the flexi lead easier to reel him in when I wanted


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

It's traumatic I cried all day yesterday keeping her still is the hardest buy some baby vests and adapt them to fit the lampshade is awful


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Daisydoo said:


> English bull terriers have locking jaws too which can cause a hell of a lot of damage if they lock and a dog is attached to it!!
> 
> 
> > Aint no such thing as locking jaws on a dog! Its just bully breeds have immense strength to their jaws and a high tolerance to pain which means it can take extreme measres to get them to let go. They also play in a really 'bull in a china shop' way. It probably wasnt taught by its owner that not all dogs appreciate being treated like a bouncy castle!
> ...


----------

